# Dextrose while doing sport



## Mad about sport (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi, I am a keen sportsman who does a lot of long distance cycling and other sports, my question is, I am thinking of using a drink mixture for carbs while doing
long duration exercise, the powder contains Dextrose which we all know is a sugar, it is only a small amount 5 grams which I should burn off, is this Ok to use?

Regards

Sports mad


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 26, 2020)

The only way of knowing whether anything is okay for you with regard carbs and sport is to try it, test BG and then adjust as necessary.  We are all so different.

I am T1 so have no insulin on board, but find that I need one Jelly baby (4g carbs) for a Pilates session, and up to 5 JBs for a badminton session plus a bit of insulin, but even this depends on so many other factors such as my glucose levels beforehand, when I last ate, who is at badminton, ...

I suggest the try, test and adjust.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2020)

I don’t know how it works for T2, but when distance running half marathons and 10ks (wearing a continuous sensor so I could see what my BG was up to) I had reasonably stable BG by reducing my circulating insulin and taking occasional Lucozade (or similar) top-ups.

I think it depends on your level of exertion, as above a certain point I think the digestive system slows down a bit, but liquids with glucose in tend to get absorbed all the way from the mouth downwards, so seem to do OK.









						Running 10Km with Type 1 Diabetes
					

A short video of what it's like to run a 10Km road race with type 1 diabetes.




					www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk
				




I guess the only way to know is to try it.


----------



## Tee G (Mar 7, 2020)

I was poking around the net to see if i could find anything which may apply to you (i know nothing of such things, im a couch potato) but i came across articles and a poss book which may interest you??  Some light reading :- 

http://www.diabetesincontrol.com/going-low-carb-as-an-athlete-with-diabetes/


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Diabetic-Athletes-Handbook-Sheri-Colberg/dp/0736074937


----------

